# Who plays Classic Doom here?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I finished 3 Episodes of Doom 1 and also Doom 2 on Nightmare myself.


Map 29 was the hardest map in Doom 2 for Nightmare.

E2M6 was the hardest map in 3 Episodes of Doom 1 for Nightmare.

Episode 4 of Doom 1 would be impossible to play on Nightmare. I just played that episode on UV-Fast.

I am also just doing UV Fast for Final Doom, too.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Quite a feat

Got both on iPad, the controls are more difficult than PC, played on UV, not nightmare - Doom 2 was OK, but found ep 3 and 4 of Doom 1 too difficult to hold my interest


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Quite a feat
> 
> Got both on iPad, the controls are more difficult than PC, played on UV, not nightmare - Doom 2 was OK, but found ep 3 and 4 of Doom 1 too difficult to hold my interest


Episode 3 of Doom is easy. It is Episode 4, which is insanely difficulty. I can't touch Episode 4 on Nightmare.


----------

